# Future Acrylic Floor Polish



## coloneluw (Feb 21, 2006)

Being new to pen turning (I've made about 20 pens so far) i have progressed through the various pen finishing styles. Started with just sandpaper and worked up to MM. Next I got some HUT wax sticks (PPP) and used those with happy results. Then i got some HUT Crystal Coat and was even more impressed. But I was still not happy with the open grains. So after much reading in the shadows i worked up to CA/BLO and straight CA/Crystal Coat finishes. WOW, all great finishes and all thanks to you all on this forum. NOW FOR MY PROBLEM...I believe(?) I have a SERIOUS allergy to CA glues. I have talked directly with HUT and got the lowdown (MSDS and all) about their products. They guy said he hasn't heard of anyone with serious allergies to their fiction finishes. So that pointed me towards the glue and the wood species. All the pens (most likely removing the species question) that I have sealed with CA cause me serious breathing/congestion problems within 15 minutes of using or being near one of them. I don't know where to turn (haha) for an alternative finish that will give me the glass/sealed finish that CA gives. And although the plastic pens are nice, they don't give me the excitement of real wood worked to a beautiful finish. This got me to thinkng, coming from a model builders background, Future Acrylic Floor Polish is considered the Holy Grail of model makers 'secret' finishes. (both prefinish or final) Has anyone tried this finish on a pen? i was thinking of trying it to seal in the CA and protect me from it. Any feed back or alternatives would be appreacitated. Here is a picture of one of my favorites so far (pen #6) and it would be a shame to never be able to use it.


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 21, 2006)

Never heard of the stuff, but hey, it's worth trying it if you are able to fix this problem of yours. Good luck[]


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 21, 2006)

What part of the CA finish are you allergic to the CA once cured is basically plastic.  The future is a form of wax used on flooring it may work.  Have you tried the Crystal Coat over the CA with any luck I think this would be the same effect as the Future.  both are going to wear off eventually.


----------



## wayneis (Feb 21, 2006)

I would suggest that you give Enduro a try.  I had problems with CA and finely decided to try something else.  I worked with Enduro for a while and have not stopped sense.  It gives a finish that will rival CA but because it is a wather base product it dosen't have the same problems that CA does.  I just found out that Earnie at www.BearToothwoods.com is now selling Enduro in 2 oz. bottles along with my instructions for using it.

Wayne


----------



## coloneluw (Feb 21, 2006)

thanks for your replies. i'm not sure which part, because as you say, once dried thoroughly, it is basically plastic. thus, i am baffled myself. but i have definitely found enough information online to lead me to believe the glue is the culprit. (a lot of info on RC model sites) this saddens me because i definitely have the pen making bug and not sure i have the patience to use slower glues! i attempted to place my allergy on my wife, hoping for more free time in the garage...but you can probably guess where that got me. ha
wayne, i would like to try your method and have seen your instructions. what do you use exactly for you sanding sealer?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 22, 2006)

Matthew,

I am not Wayne, but am a confirmed Enduro user.  The Enduro comes in a sealer and a poly.  It is definitely slower than CA, but you can make a rack for drying and turn more pens while you wait!  Ernie's deal is a great way to try the Enduro without laying out about $40 (including shipping) for the quart size kit.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 22, 2006)

Are you sure it the finish and not the wood?

If it is dust and Not CA fumes that is bothering you, this might be in order http://tinyurl.com/k5x25


----------



## gerryr (Feb 22, 2006)

I had some serious breathing/coughing/sneezing problems in November when I was trying to get a lot of pens turned for a craft show.  I bought a respirator and wear it whenever I'm sanding.  I've had no problems since.  If it's the CA fumes, you might try some of the no odor CA and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## TomServo (Feb 23, 2006)

colonel: you might try the "odorless" CA - it's about 3x as expensive (in the bulk buys) but uses a different solvent. I've found that it doesn't whiten like the regular CAs do for some people, but you have to use thinner coats or it won't fully harden...

Wayne's sending me one of his enduro pens, and I can't wait to see it. I've been wanting to try the enduro and may try ernie's deal.


----------



## airrat (Feb 24, 2006)

Along with what everyone else has said.  Do you use a respirator?  If not I reccommend getting at least one from a Home Store.  There is another one that incorporates a full face shield with a positive air flow to keep anything out.

Along with enduro there is Deft spray.  I have used this a few times so far.


----------



## coloneluw (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the input. I have not singled out any of the above suggestions. I do use a mask with organic filters and have even begun wearing gloves while turning. I visited the doctor today in regards to having allergy tests done(and where to even begin! considering it may be an exotic wood that may be causing my troubles) and he was familiar with CA glues and was of the same opinion as most. Once cured, they are basical just plastics. So it just remains for me to solve this mystery by process of elimination which i have begun...in addition to trying a lot of other solutions. You all have very nice work and i look forward to trying your processes.
Additionally, I have an answer to my Future Floor Finish question. Although it make for an EXCELLENT glossy finish (it was originally developed by SC Johnson Wax as a linoleum floor coating), even appearing wet when fully dry, it doesn't seem to have a hard enough finish to be practical for pen use. ...unless you only intend to display them. I would still be interested to see if anyone would be willing to 'waste' a pen on this finish to see if they come to the same conclusion as i have.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> <br />Never heard of the stuff, but hey, it's worth trying it if you are able to fix this problem of yours. Good luck[]



For almost any substance there is usually a 20% of the population that has a sensitivity to it. That is why medicines cannot be prescribed then forgotten, reactions must be monitored. A cure for one is a killer for another. I don't doubt the CA sensitivity one bit, certainly possible. Too bad the picture doesn't show the pen finish better.


----------



## coloneluw (Feb 24, 2006)

yeah, i just took a quick snapshot. i'll definitely work on the photography. no sense in making a beautiful pen if you can't show it off. maybe focus on that for awhile....keep me away from the garage!


----------

